# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Discount suppliers in Melbourne area

## bunda491

Can anyone help me with names/addresses of discount suppliers for plumbing items (toilets, basins, tapware) and also for external blinds and for lighting?   I can't afford to pay $1000 for a toilet, but I'd like a good modern one! Thanks for any help   :Blush7:

----------


## joez

If your ever down my way, you can try hardingshardware in Reservior not sure about their other branches though, at the back of their main showroom they have a large room of clearance/ex demo and clearance stock.  http://www.hardingshardware.com.au/  
joez

----------


## Gooner

You're in Yarra Valley I see. Same region as me. I bought some of my bathroom stuff at "Budget Plumbing" on Canterbury road in Kilsyth. Reasonable prices for vanities and tapware.

----------


## bunda491

Thanks for the advice, Gooner, but I can't locate Budget Plumbing in Kilsyth. It isn't in the white pages online or anywhere else I llok. Can you give me the address in Canterbury Road, or describe where to find it, please.

----------

